# منتديات القانون الجنائي Criminal Law Forum > رسائل دكتوراة وماجستير >  ماجستير قانون وتخصصي الاساسي بكالريوس ادارة

## متيم

السلام عليكم دكتورة شيماء

يوجد لدي استفسار بسيط بخصوص دراسة الماجستير

انا حاصل على شهادة الدبلوم في الكيمياء من الكلية التقنية وبكالريوس في ادارة الاعمال الدولية من جامعة الملك عبد العزيز
مع العلم اني درسة خمسة مقررات قانون في بكالريوس الادارة وأحببت بشكل كبير تخصص القانون

سؤالي هو 
 هل من الممكن دراسة الماجستير في القانون او القانون التجاري او القانون البيئي وانا لم احصل على شهادة البكالريوس في القانون 

وماذا  تقترحين علي ان اتخصص  في مرحلة الماجستير

مع اني افكر في التقدم لوزارة العدل للحصول على شهادة محكم معتمد 

أسف على الاطالة 
وشاكر لك اهتمامك
متيم

----------


## خامس

حياك الله 
حتى ترد عليك الدكتورة وفقها الله 
أحب أن أبين لك ما أعرف
فالمعهد العالي للقضاء عندهم دبلوم في القانون
إذا تحصلت عليه بإمكانك فيما أعلم أنهم  يقبلوك للماجستير في المعهد العالي

----------


## meslmat

فى النظام السعودى 
اما فى مصر فلابد من الحصول على ليسانس الحقوق او الشرطة و او الشريعة والقانون 
الا فى دبلومات مهنية مثل 
التخحكيم - والملكية الفكرية بالقاهرة 
ولا يتاح لك القيد بالماجستير

----------

